

Show HN: Node.js library for flexible photo storage by Chute - gregarious
http://chute.github.com/chute-node/

======
radagaisus
Keep in mind that requiring stuff will still 'pollute' prototypes. In this
case:

coffee> chute = require 'chute' [Function: Chute] coffee> "tristan".width(5)
'tristan/w/5'

------
frankdenbow
definitely checking this out. used their connected photo picker sdk and it
worked flawlessly

~~~
gregarious
Thanks Frank! And you definitely helped us make that component even better.

Looking forward to your input here too.

